# [SOLVED] Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

Now, I'm using windows 7, and I've been getting these constant crashes and bluescreens for a few months now, it happens at least once a day and sometimes up to 4 times a day. 

I have tried everything. I've run memory tests. I've formatted and re-installed windows. I've stress tested my computer to the point where I didnt have any ram left or CPU usage ( turned on a ton of programs to see if it would burn itself out for some reason ) and so far, everything has come out clean, but it just keeps going.

Yesterday I decided to just take a look inside the computer so I took everything apart and cleaned it, put it back together and it continued to crash and be a ****. 

Then I noticed that my GFX card was giving a bit of noise so I did this thing where you open it up and put some oil in the fan to make it run smoother, that worked but it has done nothing for my crashing issues.

These problems started happening after my little sister unplugged my computer by accident and after that it takes the computer a while to get past the loading screen for the motherboard ( the blue one that just says the type of motherboard I have ) and, ofcourse, the aforementioned bluescreens and DWM( Desktop window manager ) crashes.

Now, I'm begging you. I NEED HELP. I'm going nuts! If you would like the bluescreen information, then I'd be more than happy to send you the .dmp files that have been popping up =).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*constantly getting BSOD + DWM crashes*

Now, I'm using windows 7, and I've been getting these constant crashes and bluescreens for a few months now, it happens at least once a day and sometimes up to 4 times a day. 

I have tried everything. I've run memory tests. I've formatted and re-installed windows. I've stress tested my computer to the point where I didnt have any ram left or CPU usage ( turned on a ton of programs to see if it would burn itself out for some reason ) and so far, everything has come out clean, but it just keeps going.

Yesterday I decided to just take a look inside the computer so I took everything apart and cleaned it, put it back together and it continued to crash and be a ****. 

Then I noticed that my GFX card was giving a bit of noise so I did this thing where you open it up and put some oil in the fan to make it run smoother, that worked but it has done nothing for my crashing issues.

These problems started happening after my little sister unplugged my computer by accident and after that it takes the computer a while to get past the loading screen for the motherboard ( the blue one that just says the type of motherboard I have ) and, ofcourse, the aforementioned bluescreens and DWM( Desktop window manager ) crashes.

Now, I'm begging you. I NEED HELP. I'm going nuts! If you would like the bluescreen information, then I'd be more than happy to send you the .dmp files that have been popping up =).

Thanks in advance!

- Ps. Sorry for re-posting, but I saw the sticky about this place afterwards.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: constantly getting BSOD + DWM crashes*

okay, so I read your stickies and did what they told me to do: Here's the zipped file with everything you need to know about my problems:


View attachment BSOD.zip


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

okay, so I read your stickies and did what they told me to do: Here's the zipped file with everything you need to know about my problems:

View attachment BSOD.zip


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Sounds to me as if your PSU is on its last legs, maby your sister pulling the power out overvolted or stressed your PSU.

What is the make and model of your pc parts ? 
If its premade what model number is it?


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

I was thinking the same thing about the PSU, however, there's no real indication of that being the real culprit. 

I made the computer bit by bit about 2and a half years ago

The specs are ;

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16 GHz 3.17 GHz
8.00GB RAM - Corsair DDR3
PSU ; 650W Corsair
GFX: Radeon 4850
Some Seagate HD 
Motherboard : Asus P5Q SE

I'm using a 32 bit Windows 7 OS. 


I'm writing most of this by memory, so if there's something missing, let me know.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

I will wait for other peoples input before i will say for sure that its your PSU, But it sounds very like it.

Also why do you have 8GB of ram and yet your using a 32-bit OS? dosent that mean your only using 3.5GB out of 8.0GB ? or have you patched it?


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

I dont think throwing a new PSU is the way to go. but I have been known to be wrong. Is there a Digital Multimeter handy? something you can beg, borrow or steal? we can check the PS. 

I know event viewer isnt very helpful usually... however, you know never. anything in Events viewer under Administration tools?

It may very well be the PSU.. Best 5 minute techique to know if its the powersupply - disconnect the Power supply cables from the motherboard (recommended all devices, but essentially the CPU 4-pin / 12-V Connectors) - stick a Paper Clip in the White / Green cables, put the Digital Multi-Meter on the Pins. Every wire from the PSU has a specificed rating.

If it is possible, do that --->

and reply back with the readings based upon color.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Yeah, Jeubank, I'm afraid none of those things are available to me


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: constantly getting BSOD + DWM crashes*

anyone?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Hi - 

What was Drive F: during Windows 7 installation on June 12? The current system reports show - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Drive    [COLOR=red]F:[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description    [COLOR=blue]CD-ROM Disc[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
During W7 installation, it appears to be a 6 GB USB stick - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[1634]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-06-12T10:59:19.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Checking file system on [COLOR=red]F:[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The type of the file system is [COLOR=blue]FAT32[/COLOR].[/FONT] 
 
[FONT=lucida console]One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]that you continue.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Windows will now check the disk.                         [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Volume Serial Number is C4E0-9B0C[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   [COLOR=#0000ff]5730948 KB[/COLOR] total disk space.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   5730944 KB are available.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   1432737 total allocation units on disk.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   1432736 allocation units available on disk.  [/FONT]
```
Following the chkdsk entry, > 60 events like these recorded -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[1540]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-06-12T11:02:57.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.4952) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: BDATunePIA[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console].NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.4952) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: AuditPolicyGPManagedStubs.Interop[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.4952) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: ehiUPnP[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.4952) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.4952) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: LoadMxf[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.4952) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: MCESidebarCtrl[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].NET Runtime Optimization Service (2.0.50727.4952) - Version or flavor did not match with repository: Microsoft.Security.ApplicationId.PolicyManagement.PolicyModel[/FONT]
```
 
DWM - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[1354]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Desktop Window Manager[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-06-12T02:30:20.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]The Desktop Window Manager did not start because an analysis of the [/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy] hardware and configuration indicated that it would perform poorly[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
 
- Windows 7 is on drive d:
- I see ATI, WOW, uTorrent on c: 

What else is on the 1.5 TB HDD c:..?

The BSODs appear hardware related, possibly RAM, video, HDD, ... or other unknown h/w failure affecting RAM, video.


Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD diags - 
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- Drive diagnostic utilities compendium - TechSpot OpenBoards

I merged your thread from Windows 7/ Vista forum.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061511-16863-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16792.x86fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Jun 15 11:48:24.459 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 11:01:27.895[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiUpdateContextRunningTimeAtISR+8c )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_BAD_IP_dxgmms1!VidSchiUpdateContextRunningTimeAtISR+8c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 1000007E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments c000001d 91165b74 96b02adc 96b026c0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 0803   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 10/08/2008[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P5Q SE[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     3160[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 3163[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061411-20545-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16792.x86fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Jun 15 00:36:59.176 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:25.612[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+69 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+69[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000000A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 83dfffec 00000002 00000001 82ca02a1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 0803   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 10/08/2008[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P5Q SE[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     3160[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 3163[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061411-17550-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16792.x86fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Jun 14 12:16:41.387 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:17.823[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!KeFlushProcessWriteBuffers+12 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 1000008E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments c0000005 82cd516d 96d3f7f9 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 0803   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 10/08/2008[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P5Q SE[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     3160[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 3163[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061211-21200-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16792.x86fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Jun 12 19:37:21.257 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 10:57:39.693[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_win32k!FindTimer+2c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000050[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments ffffffd8 00000000 9987c6e1 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = 0803   [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 10/08/2008[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = P5Q SE[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     3160[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 3163[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]      J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]        [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]        [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]        [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

go into the bios and post the voltages and temps. When you ran memtest was it on one stick for several passes and then did you swap ram sticks? if you didn't you need to.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Jeff - on my C drive there's WoW - a movie called the adjustment bureau - my Video card drivers and something called " 11-5_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_ocl " 

then ofc. Utorrent, nothing else is on it. 

I'll get on doing the mem and HDD tests, how long should I run a memtest for each stick btw?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Run memtest for several passes on each stick,


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Okay, so I just ran some ' short ' memtests on my ram, 1 stick at a time for about an hour each.

Nothing seemed to be wrong.

Right now I'm testing out my HD using " HD Tune " which was linked to me from one of your sites. 

Is there any way for me to run tests on my GFX card? Because I have this feeling that might be the culprit.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

I will ask again please post your temperatures and voltages from the BIOS specifically the 3.3v, 12v and 5v readings.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Greenbrucelee, any chance you could be more specific ? I got now clue how to find those things, I go into bios and then what? :L sorry for being such a scrub.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Alright, I tried my best, and here's what I could come up with :

" 
CPU Temp ; 42°C/107.5°F
MB Temp ; 58°C/136¨F

Cpu Voltage : 1.208V
3.3V Voltage : 3.344V
5V Voltage : 5.040V
12V Voltage : 12.040 "

That's what I got from that department!

I checked out something called " APM Config " and there it said this

" Restore on AC Power Loss : [Power Off] "
and the rest in that option was ' disabled '

I don't know if that matters or not but I felt I should write it down anyway.

PS. I've scanned both of my HD's now, and nothing wrong seems to be popping up.


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Looks like reading from the bios... which is fine, except.. was the computer just powered off, and then turned on later and jumped into the bios? if that is so, no real stress or load on the CPU or GPU would be seen...

if this was after using the computer for some time, these temps are just fine.

Wait, MB temp? Motherboard temp. why is it so much hotter? we have a Integrated Graphics Processor? perhaps that could be the meaning. If that is true... We may have a culprit.. The IGP chip could be running hot (especially if this was an initial boot up and not a system running for some time prior to the temp readings) 

If it is the IGP... and you have a dedicated card to throw in there - we can disable the IGP from the bios (99 percent of the time)


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Jeubank, I'm a retard so you gotta dumb down the lingo a little bit.

So, the computer WAS on before I turned on the Bios and it has been running for about 2 days straight so these are probably the temperatures when it's idling, but still on.

However, if you are right, then I'd like to get to the bottom of this IGP issue. I have no clue what you mean by " integrated graphics processor ".

-- Okay, just googled it ( like a boss ) and found out that it refers to the act of putting a graphics card into a motherboard, however, my GFX card is completely separate from the MB. It's a big red box with a fan on it, and I can tell you the temperature of the GFX card if you also want that. 

---- Currently the graphics card is holding it's temperature at 62°C and it never runs hotter than 75° unless i'm stress testing it, in which case I've seen it go up to 101°


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

your psu voltages and cpu temps look fine however your graphics card should not be idle at 62 degrees c and it should not be going anywhere near 101 dgrees c even when stress tested.

Are the fan(s) running on the graphics card? is it clogged with dust? if it is clogged with dust then blow it out with compressed air.

Do you ever get dodgy graphic glitches on the screen?


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

just yesterday I took apart my graphics card, and made sure there was no dust left, then I also put some oil in the fan to make it run smoother.

I have not noticed any graphic glitches on the screen what-so-ever.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Your card shouldn't be getting that hot have you thought about investing in a seperate gpu cooler as I think this is where your problem may lie.

do you run the current upto date drivers for it?


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Yep, I made sure all my drivers are up to date. I do not have a separate GPU cooler to use however...


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Also, how would the heat of my GFX card have anything to do with the random DWM crashes?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*



decai said:


> Yep, I made sure all my drivers are up to date. I do not have a separate GPU cooler to use however...


You may have to purchase one then as those temps are not normal. You should be mid 40s for idle and when stress testing it you shouldn't be much over 80 degrees c. If the card is under warranty I would suggest contacting the manufacturer to RMA the card.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

And you're certain this problem could affect my computer in these ways? ( BSOD + DWM crashes ? ) 

I've been considering buying a new graphics card for some time now, maybe this is the universe telling me to upgrade.

Got any suggestions for a decent card for a reasonable price? I'm thinking maybe up to 200$~


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

I just googled ' GFX card temperatures ' and read around a bit, most people are reporting their cards idling at around 50-70°C and they call that normal... Color me skeptical but I'm questioning whether or not this is the root of my problems..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

I have never had a card that runs at idle at 50-70 degrees c my most powerful card I have ever had ran at 48 idle and 80 full load and thats the card I have now.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

And you're using the cooling system it came with ? ( I.E. a box with a fan in it from the maker of the card.. ? )


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Just been on a tech review site. Your card should idle at 50 degrees c and at most get to 85 degrees c.

Make sure you are running the lates service pack for windows and you may have to update your BIOS.

Yes I run my card as it is normally with the built in fan etc.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

I got Service pack 1 for windows and I'm not 100% sure how I would go about updating my BIOS :l


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

follow the instructions in the mobo manual and asus website.

Basically you download the latest bios for the asus website (sometimes you have change the extension your manual and the website will tell you this) you put the file on to a usb stick and leave the stick in the usb slot and reset your pc whilst the system is posting (the bit with white writing etc) you press alt and f4 or go into the bios and select the asus ez flash utility you then select the file form the usb stick and let the process happen do not touch the pc whilst this happening the system will automatically restart and you may have to press f1 to load defaults but make sure of the process through your manual and website.

If you at all unsure do not do this as loading the wrong bios or if the process goies wrong can leave your system innoperable.


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Okay - That rules out the IGP... Because the motherboard will automatically detect the other card, and shut off the IGP.

hmm. 101 celcius is pretty high. However GPUs are meant to handle heat better than CPUs.. a CPU in 70 - 80 celcius.. is bad.... but graphics card, is fine.

HOWEVER. it depends on the family of card. 

Lets rule it out for now - just so we can advance the fix.

What is your graphics card? Nvidia or ATI?
In Device Manager (from control panel) ---> what does it say the graphics card is? give me that, i'll research your card.

2nd, What is the motherboard chipset you have if you know?
a tool to find out is CPU-Z -------> (motherboard / Graphics conflicts still happen nowadays.. a firmware update will fix that)

We can agree. we have eliminated the RAM issue - as multiple tests confirm they are okay.

Run a benchmark tool on your computer (takes about 40 minutes)... It stresses everything, try NovaBench - Free Download <------- NovaBench... If it crashes during this it will give a detailed log.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Ok from what i gather you have an ATI card, from what you said.

in your CCC 'Catalyst Control Pannel' have you ever Auto Tuned it?. 

Also when i had my last ATI card it ran way to hot untill i forced my fan to run at 70% all the time. Never sure why it never Auto controlled the fan speed.


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Okay, so a few days back I bought myself a new graphics card and I havent had a single problem since. So I'm pretty much ending this thread and thanking everyone who helped me  You guys are great.

I hope you keep this up in case someone has the same problem as I had and can't find information on it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

What new video card did you buy?


----------



## decai (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

just a cheap ati radeon 6850


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer constantly giving BSOD + DWM keeps crashing.*

Thank you for info & for posting back.

Good Luck to you.

jcgriff2

`


----------

